# Metropolis....not too far away



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

matt..you know I'll be there!

but I'm more concerned about State Qualifier right now


----------



## gljones (Mar 1, 2006)

I'll be there. this will be my first time so it should be fun.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

yep.


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll be there.


----------



## emtarcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Planning to be there. Has anyone heard how bad they are flooded over there?
Southwest Indiana and Eastern Illinois got hammered with around 12" rain last week.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll be there. I preregistared last week.

As far as flodding goes, bring your boots is all I gotta say. I gotta wear boots just to feed my dogs right now


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

If it is not flooded some now, it will be a couple weeks after we are there.


----------



## Hoyt_83 (Jun 10, 2006)

I was there Monday working on the ranges and everything was dry and in good shape.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Going:darkbeer:


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> If it is not flooded some now, it will be a couple weeks after we are there.


shouldn't be that bad....they'll just devert the water into to marshes they use for duck hunting. 

i'll be there


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

bhtr3d said:


> they'll just devert the water into to marshes they use for duck hunting.



lol.. otherwise known as I and J Ranges! LOL, I remember when I shot Women's Pin class.. the mosquitos were terrible on that range!

Anyway... I will be in Metro... Women's Open.


----------



## MO Hawkeye (Apr 12, 2008)

*I'll be there,*

Metropolis is all most out my back door. Only 3 hours away.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ill be there*

On Thrusday.

Hoping for cooler weather.
DB


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

GlowbugAng said:


> lol.. otherwise known as I and J Ranges! LOL, I remember when I shot Women's Pin class.. the mosquitos were terrible on that range!
> 
> Anyway... I will be in Metro... Women's Open.



Sounds like an idea to buy a case of thermacell and sell at inflatted prices LOL


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

The family and myself will be rolling in around 9 am Friday.


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

Daniel Boone said:


> On Thrusday.
> 
> Hoping for cooler weather.
> DB


We will be getting there late Thursday evening as well. I am hoping for a break from the temps to. If nothing else, a break from the humidity, but I doubt that happens


----------



## mathewdbl_lung (Mar 17, 2008)

*First Year 3D'er*

My GF and I are going. It looks like a blast.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Me and my wife will be there. From what was said earlier, we will definitely be packin' the skeeter spray, since I'm in Novice and she's in Women's Hunter and will be shooting I/J.


----------



## rocket83 (Dec 9, 2007)

*there*

ill be there with mohachase/archerforlife


----------



## WVBowhunter10 (May 15, 2006)

I will be there as well


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

We'll be there!


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

... me and the boy will arrive Thursday afternoon and for sure be at the shoot sight on Friday morning hanging out around the vendor area with GLOW BUG and SKIP HENRY:darkbeer:


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

We'll be there purty as ever


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

*Stakes*

J2 - I2


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

Barbtender, myself and PBJ will be there


----------



## GlowbugAng (Jul 23, 2003)

DONDEERE said:


> ... me and the boy will arrive Thursday afternoon and for sure be at the shoot sight on Friday morning hanging out around the vendor area with GLOW BUG and SKIP HENRY:darkbeer:


Can't wait to see ya Mr Deere... will the Mrs Deere be with you? Put a "bug" in her ear that I would love to see her again!


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

I will be there shooting in Open C. Anyone going up early for the City shoot (or whatever they call it)?


----------



## DBiggers (Nov 17, 2006)

Me and the Meaner half should be there if nothing happens. Me, Open C and Mitzi, Womens Open. Everyone drive safe and we'll see ya.


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

GlowbugAng said:


> Can't wait to see ya Mr Deere... will the Mrs Deere be with you? Put a "bug" in her ear that I would love to see her again!


...sorry Ang...I offered to bring Mrs Deere along for some "good times"...she graciously DECLINED!!

...whats up with that??:embara:

...I think she's still in the "unwind" mode from the youngin's "gettin' hitched" ceremony:wink:

...but never the less..."I" can't wait to see my two favorite people!!:darkbeer:

...also, I'll be shooting the PRO Pin class also known as UNLIMITED


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

*I'll*

be there


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

Range assignments are up and I noticed that there are two divisions of Hunter class this time. One shoots at 8AM and 3PM on SAT, the other shoots at 11AM on Sat and 8AM on Sunday. How can that be since Bow Novice is listed on the same range at the same time?

Hunter joining Open C and Novice in having to shoot both rounds in one day. Drag.

hd


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

huntindoc said:


> Range assignments are up and I noticed that there are two divisions of Hunter class this time. One shoots at 8AM and 3PM on SAT, the other shoots at 11AM on Sat and 8AM on Sunday. How can that be since Bow Novice is listed on the same range at the same time?
> 
> Hunter joining Open C and Novice in having to shoot both rounds in one day. Drag.
> 
> hd


Because its a spill over. look at the ranges and which day who shoots where.


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

I will be there with bells on.......


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

I'll be there, not shooting this year though, maybe next year. My mother, father, and husband will be shooting though


----------



## Mo.Girl (May 17, 2007)

Colin and I will be there. Men's Unlimited and Women's Open. Coming up Wednesday night so we can shoot the city shoot on Thursday.


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

We are all booked and ready for it...

JIM


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Pulling the rv  tuesday afternoon, staying at the fort.


----------



## SOILhunter (Sep 4, 2007)

I just registered today! Am I supposed to recieve an information packet or anything? Its gonna be my first pro am..How do I know which range I will be on at which time? Im shooting Open C so Ill be on ranges G/H.


----------



## Coug09 (Feb 4, 2007)

Who knows, I may end up on the same stake with some of you Open C guys.


----------



## jakeeib (Jan 8, 2008)

Pre-registered and got my room in Paduka. I'll be there for my first PRO-AM shootiing hunter class. Anybody got info on the towns Superman shoot prior to? I was thinking of going up a day early.


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

SOILhunter said:


> I just registered today! Am I supposed to recieve an information packet or anything? Its gonna be my first pro am..How do I know which range I will be on at which time? Im shooting Open C so Ill be on ranges G/H.



You will get a postcard from ASA with your shooting time and which range/target you start on. If you don't get a card, just get there a little early and stop by the ASA trailer to pick it up. It will be in a box on the table in front of the trailer since you are pre registered. Other than that just go and have fun. If you have any questions once you get there, pretty much anyone carrying a bow will be more than happy to help you.


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

I will be there with my better half... Looking forward to cooler weather and a great shoot!!!


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

DONDEERE said:


> ...sorry Ang...I offered to bring Mrs Deere along for some "good times"...she graciously DECLINED!!
> 
> ...whats up with that??:embara:
> 
> ...


You obviously don't have to be a pro to shoot with them...


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ohio River is bank full*

Buddy talked with director of the shoot last week. He says this side of the river looks OK. I suggest you have some mud boots any way. 

Lets hope for no more rain. Shoot sight is right off the OHIO river.:tongue:
DB


----------



## braymerboy (Jul 25, 2007)

*We'll*

Be there


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

Avalon said:


> You obviously don't have to be a pro to shoot with them...


 ...oh it's ON now Franky


----------



## MoBo Act 4:12 (Mar 29, 2008)

*yep!*

yep,i'm going...open C


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

I'll be there with my wife maybe just maybe she will shoot this one


----------



## MrPibb (Apr 10, 2004)

DONDEERE said:


> ...oh it's ON now Franky


Boy, he sure does talk a good game Deereman,:sign10::sign10::sign10:


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

MrPibb said:


> Boy, he sure does talk a good game Deereman,:sign10::sign10::sign10:


...that he does PIBBster!! 

...now then...hold my beere and watch this!!...

...FRANKY...I got a 5 spot that says I'll end the weekend with a HIGHER score coming off the PRO range than you will have coming off your kindergarten range!!

...what say you??...got game??:darkbeer:


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

all that water up...better bring a bug suit! those rinehart skeeter targets are NOT life-sized...they'll too small...the real skeeters are MUCH bigger...carried off my dog last night...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Weather looking to be HOT HOT HOTTER. upper upper 90s. with a heat into the triple digs. last I saw. I hope they put out extra water


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

DONDEERE said:


> ...that he does PIBBster!!
> 
> ...now then...hold my beere and watch this!!...
> 
> ...


I see your 5 and raise you a steak dinner. Like taking candy from a baby.

If you want to pass I totally understand, those lost arrows get expensive to replace...:wink:


----------



## twb7878 (Mar 12, 2008)

*hoyt shooter*

Good luck everyone, wish we could be there!:wink:


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

Avalon said:


> I see your 5 and raise you a steak dinner. Like taking candy from a baby.
> 
> If you want to pass I totally understand, those lost arrows get expensive to replace...:wink:


...oh I got plenty of arrows FRANKY...but I'll be using the same one the entire weekend:darkbeer:

...can you say the same

...now look heere...if you are staying at the same place as last yeere...we will be pretty close to each other...

...one thing we need to do this yeere is hit the buffet on the river boat...that is some fine eating...

...heere's the deal...we'll shoot one round on the LIMBSAVER and low score buys the other's buffet!!...now mind you, your LIMBSAVER is the KINDERGARTEN LIMBSAVER...and mine is for the ADULTS:wink:

...if you want to be fair, you can come and shoot with us big boys and girls...

...but I'll undeerestand if you want to take a pass 

...otherwise we can leave the bet for the weekend score as is:darkbeer:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Bummer...

According to range assignments. Traditional, Open C, Bow Novice & all Eagle Classes will get left out of the Speed Shoot saturday.

Shoot first 20 8:00 and second 20 at 3:00

SS starts at 4:30 :sad:


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

Got the Truck & Trailer loaded up.... gettin supplies then heading down!

See all of you this weekend!!!


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Last one there is a rotten egg!!!!!!!!!


----------

